# Greetings from Western Kentucky



## MMBACain (Mar 22, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello... looking forward to browsing and posting!!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

*glad to see you*

Welcome to AT!!!!!


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* MMBACain. Have fun here.


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

Welcome neighbor, ever shoot at ben hawes park. I am about 40 mins from you.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome!!!...If you ever get to the real west KY, stop in at the shop in Murray and say hey.


----------



## TheRook (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome! I'm from the Louisville area. Have fun and shoot straight!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## MMBACain (Mar 22, 2009)

kattman said:


> Welcome neighbor, ever shoot at ben hawes park. I am about 40 mins from you.


Almost everyday!!! Work right down the street from there!!!:teeth:


----------



## LBLDOG (Sep 25, 2008)

hello mmba welcome and Im also from the WK


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk!!!


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at.


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

:dancing: :welcomesign: :dancing:


----------

